# Urgent-1 Yr. Old Flat Coat. Ret.-Stark in Ohio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful 1 yr. old FLat Coated Ret. at Stark in Ohio 


06
Dog



<B>Stark County Dog Warden Department




Stark County Dog Warden Department
Canton 
330-451-2343
[email protected] 


Flat-coated Retriever 

Size: Large
Age: Young
Gender: Male
ID: 

Notes: Picked up as a stray on 4/2. SAFER A; t;his guy is probably less than a year old and needs some training to learn manners! He's sweet and affectionate but doesn't realize how big he is. Energenic young dog. 60 lbs. For questions about the dog's temperament please email [email protected]. (THIS IS NOT THE HOLD EMAIL). Adoption fee of $62 includes license, ProGuard 5 shot, and refundable $35 spay/neuter deposit. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We have two certified SAFER testers who can grade the dogs on an A-F scale. (SAFER is a temperament test developed by Emily Weiss, PhD specifically to assess the behavior of shelter dogs; along with other methods we can get a better idea of the dog’s temperaments). We offer a hold system, but please be advised that more than one person can put a "hold" on the same dog. (The person with the first hold may adopt the dog on the day it can go...72 hrs after its been at the pound; if the first hold doesn't show, the second hold gets the dog, etc) Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status All pets are eligible for one month Sheltercare Pet Insurance for a 1.00. [email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

If this pup is a flat coat, be sure to contact the National Organization. They moved fast the last time. I need to get off of the computer for awhile.

For some reason this is the contact on their rescue page. I sent an email. I have to go lay down.
*Contact*

Jackie Capes
P.O. 156
Francestown, NH 03043
603.547.8607 or 603.547.8654
[email protected]

Also emailed:

*Bluegrass Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Kentucky, Ohio)
*Contact:*
Laura Miller
513.863.0144
[email protected]

*Flat-Coated Retriever Club of Illinois*

*Contact:*
Cheryl Kistner, President
[email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

Both of these women contacted me quickly. This pup doesn't not look like a flat coat to them. They mentioned a possible Collie/Lab mix. You may want to contact some Collie or Lab rescues.


----------

